# Homeschool Conventions



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wondering which ones y'all might be going to?
I'm heading to Cincinnati for the one there. I will be at the table with the Homeschool Channel, promoting our Logic Seminar (artoflogic.org). Look for the funny guy wearing a colonial outfit if you make it!

I'm also hoping to make it to the C.H.E.F. convention in Alabama in May.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> Just wondering which ones y'all might be going to?
> I'm heading to Cincinnati for the one there. I will be at the table with the Homeschool Channel, promoting our Logic Seminar (artoflogic.org). Look for the funny guy wearing a colonial outfit if you make it!
> 
> I'm also hoping to make it to the C.H.E.F. convention in Alabama in May.


The Cincinati one is HUGE and I have a lot of friends that are going, but I am too far away. :-( Have a great show.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

CHEO is close to us this year, we might go. The one is Cincinnati is interesting, but to big for my taste. We have never made it to a convention so I'm having trouble getting my head around the cost of going (CHEO's in Akron this year, it's only 30 min away....so hotel costs aren't an issue this year - which is why I'm thinking about it). I know what curriculum I'm using, methods, etc...so why go? To, those of you that have been to one could you explain the reason for going??


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

People look at the cincinatti one as a retreat. It has workshops on how to do certain types of things, LOTS of them, but it also has ENTERTAINMENT! Tim Hawkins (the comedian) is the main performer. So people go for curriculum, and for information, but they also go for inspiration. They have a kids track so that the kids have a worldview type of retreat while they have their retreat. 

For me personally, I am never done learning about how to do what I do well. I look at it like a teacher in-service, or a continuing education unit. I tend to avoid the sessions where somebody is selling something, and go to the theoretical ones that will help me be better at my job as an educator. I think the "why" has such an impact on the "how"... 

Cindyc.


----------



## Dente deLion (Nov 27, 2006)

cindy-e said:


> For me personally, I am never done learning about how to do what I do well. I look at it like a teacher in-service, or a continuing education unit. I tend to avoid the sessions where somebody is selling something, and go to the theoretical ones that will help me be better at my job as an educator. I think the "why" has such an impact on the "how"...
> 
> Cindyc.


Yet another reason why I heart you. What better way to demonstrate and instill a lifelong love of learning than to love it yourself all your life?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I won't be attending any this year. I would like to go to the CHEF Convention as there are really good speakers, but my son graduates from College (Magna Cum Laude) the same weekend in Georgia and that is more important to us.

I don't like to look at the curriculum too much, as I'm pretty set in my ways, but we usually find a lot of good reading books at them.

Hope you do well at your conventions. 

Dawn


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Just got back yesterday from the convention! There was a ton of people of there! My feet are killing me from standing up all day, but it was a great time. I only got to go to one of Doug Phillips' sessions, but it was a great time of encouragement, to see and be around so many families who are taking an active role in their children's education. It was also a great opportunity to learn about educational sources, magazines, and more than I was familiar with, and also to speak with the original writers in several instances. I was primarily there to help two of my distributors promote the Logic Seminar and to help promote The Homeschool Channel. It was a great time, wish I could go to more, but have to work sometime!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

i am heading off to the Wisconsin Parents Association May 7th and 8th. its our homeschooling group statewide. i am starting homeschooling over the summer. and am looking forward to classes like Homeschooling basics... start at the beginning right?


----------



## tjmomof4 (Mar 31, 2007)

I've gone to the CHEC (Christian Home Educators of Colorado) conference in Denver many times. Two years ago I worked at it, and that was a lot of fun. I met such nice people! My favorite speakers have been Voddie Baucham and Little Bear Wheeler.

I go for a couple of reasons. I need the encouragement to keep on; it's great for my teens to see the many choices and possibilities; it's a fun getaway with my friends; and it's a chance to learn so much from some GREAT speakers!
This year I don't know if I'll be able to go, since we'll just be getting back to CO after spending the winter here in Tennessee. I would like to try to go if I can, though, maybe just for Saturday.


----------

